# Dominance?



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

My little guy (7mos) has mostly been trained out of his submissive peeing. Sometimes, when it's been a few days since he saw me or mommy, he can't help it, but otherwise he's fine.

What I've learned in the process is that most small dogs are submissive and happy to be so. Bond has never shown any signs of dominance, outside of with pillows, which he sometimes tries to seduce (and when the subtle approach doesn't work, well...).

Today, a colleague came over and Bond was SUPER excited to meet him. I mean, more than he's ever been to see me or mommy or anyone else. Bond was barking and jumping around like a spring. After a while, the guy told me that Bond was trying to mount him - I thought Bond was just being playful, but then I did witness it, the first person he's tried to mount. This is a few weeks after his operation, too. And the guy is very tall!

That was the first surprise. The second was that Bond also peed all over the floor. And I mean ALL OVER the floor. He'd never done it - sometimes he's peed a puddle on the floor for whatever reason, but this time, he peed on most of the floor of a very big room. No one could see, because we were all huddled around the coffee table discussing work, but I heard a wet sound, went to examine and got wet socks before I knew what had happened. He must have walked all around, peeing the whole time!

First time for this - seems like it's connected to the first time he's sexed up a visitor as well... anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe he has a weak bladder....I think my 9 month old shih tzu has that problem. She is getting better, but when I come home, she ends up peeing on the mat in front of the door :w00t:. 

If it's a lot of pee, do you think he could possibly have a UTI or some medical issue?


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

Not in this case... I mean sometimes he can pee 15x in a day, and he always seems to have a reserve in there as well, but this was different. He had also peed on the floor earlier, but just in a small pool (a "mistake").

This time, no one was watching him, but I imagine that he had to walk completely around this room for at least half a minute, letting a weak stream go the whole time. I didn't hear him running or anything, I just heard a little splatter at the very end when he stopped. It's a very big room with wood floors, and there wasn't a square foot that didn't have at least a drop of pee on it, aside from the area we were huddled around.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Agent 007 said:


> Not in this case... I mean sometimes he can pee 15x in a day, and he always seems to have a reserve in there as well, but this was different. He had also peed on the floor earlier, but just in a small pool (a "mistake").
> 
> This time, no one was watching him, but I imagine that he had to walk completely around this room for at least half a minute, letting a weak stream go the whole time. I didn't hear him running or anything, I just heard a little splatter at the very end when he stopped. It's a very big room with wood floors, and there wasn't a square foot that didn't have at least a drop of pee on it, aside from the area we were huddled around.


Oh man, I feel your pain. I have 6 dogs.....and wood floors. I don't mind so much cleaning up if a girl makes a mistake, but when one of my boys lifts his leg, it gets into the furniture....:smilie_tischkante: It's almost impossible to get that completely out! 

Perhaps your pup was marking his territory because there was a stranger in the house....(and he wanted the whole room to be his, LOL) Do you have an xpen to put him in when other people visit? ...just a thought.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I was wondering if it was because he was excited. I had a friend who had a chihuahua who peed every time someone came to the house - out of excitement and maybe nervousness. I wonder if holding him when someone visits at least for a few minutes so he can greet them and get comfortable might help.


----------



## Agent 007 (Aug 18, 2014)

*A-Team*: We don't have an x-pen... he's usually well-behaved and hasn't tried to mount someone before. We generally confine him to the living room when we can, because it's the only room without carpeted floors. I can't tell you how many times he's gone in the carpets, but let's just say the carpets are getting replaced when I move out!

*Lou's Mom*: Bond definitely used to do submissive peeing. not much these days, but every time he saw me or mommy, he'd dribble a bit on the ground. I read up on it quite a bit and learned that it's completely unconscious, it's just a sign of submission that a lot of smaller dogs do. I thought it was being excited or scared or relieved, but it's just their innate way of showing their standing with other creatures. We trained Bond out of it by 'not acknowledging him' when we first see him until he's calmed down, and then we go down to his level to meet him. A bit strange, but it's really worked!


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

When Bentley is super hyped up when I come home usually and we play, he mounts my arm or .. It's toned down a lot since he was neutered but if he's hyped up away he goes on my arm. I tell him "NO HUMP" in my serious voice. He will usually stop. If he doesn't play session ends. He used to mount his best friend Molly (mini poodle) because he was so excited during play dates. He doesn't mount her anymore. 
I've spoken to his vet about it and when he was smaller he mounted her (he loves the vet) and she was able to tell that he was mounting/humping out of excitement and not dominance.


----------

